# Screeching Noise When Starting



## mammothmaxima (Mar 8, 2007)

I am getting a screeching noise when I first start my car, car is running fine. Any ideas?


----------



## russellwc1 (Apr 26, 2007)

I had this problem a couple months ago. Your starter is over engaging. You need to replace the starter to get rid of the noise.


----------



## mammothmaxima (Mar 8, 2007)

Is it necessary to replace right away?


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Given that a remanufacturered starter from NAPA Gold is something like $150 and replacement takes all of about 10 minutes if you have an aftermarket intake (maybe 20 minutes with a stock intake), it's almost silly not to replace it. You don't even have to get dirty.


----------

